# EMERGENCY staggering goat?!



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I went out this morning, and Babs was letting all of the kids jump all over her. It looked painful, but I figured if she was letting them do it it was ok. When she got up to go outside, though, she staggered while walking! I brought her over to the milk stand to see what was wrong with her, and when she tried to jump on the stand she fell down on her haunches.  She's in a stall now, and when she's not lying down, she's staggering around and seeming disoriented. Her temp was 101.8. We gave her Nutri-Drench and some minerals. She's definitely not off of her feed, so I can't decide what's wrong with her! What do you think? What else should I do? I'm off to go and check on her again.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

How old are her kids? Does she feel hydrated? Tent her skin and if it snaps back quickly she's ok there. I'm not sure but staggering isn't good. I would probably get some fortidied b complex in her asap. Could she have bitten by anything?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

And don't worry about the vit b complex, if her body doesn't need it she will pee it out. Also could she have eaten anything toxic?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So don't give her vit. B? She has just been out in her field like usual, so I'm not sure if she's eaten anything toxic or not. Her kids were born the 14th of March. I sold one as a bottle baby, so now she's down to one, but I've been milking her when she needs it. My goats tend to have a problem with ticks, and I just picked a few off of her, so I don't know if that could be something bad. :? I went and checked on her, and she seems to be chewing her cud weirdly too. It's kind of hard to describe.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry I meant don't worry about giving vit b,because it can't hurt her because if her body doen't need she would pee it out but if it was polio or something starting may help


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Not as familier with tick related problems in your area. Lyme disease is comman here but would't affect her that quickly( takes a few weeks) tick fever? I know its comman out west. But alot of these need bloodwork to identity. How is her color? If you pulled enough off?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Polio or listeria... treat for both in case... :hug: 
here are some good links...

viewtopic.php?f=47&t=23088&p=273754&hilit=polio#p273754

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11975

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=12326

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=23001

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=24270

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=12326&p=153682&hilit=polio+treatment#p153682

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=27992&p=334775&hilit=polio#p334775

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... iosis.html


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I looked at the symptoms for those, but I'm wondering, because she doesn't seem to be stargazing or blind, and she didn't have diarrhea or a fever. :shrug: Can she have those two with that many missing symptoms? I'm off again to give her some electrolytes and drench her with some water in case she's dehydrated. :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may be the beginnings of it...I would treat her anyway ....it is best to start treatment right away....for better results and quicker recovery......I may be wrong but ...it is better to be safe than sorry..... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Get that Fortified B complex into her ASAP! My doe that had polio at 5 months old was staggering around like she was drunk,. no stargazing or circling..no blindness, no fever and her appetite was great...her eyes were dancing though..very high doses of B Complex are needed to combat polio, my doe was 35 lbs and I was giving her 10cc B Complex IM and I also dosed her with 1cc per 10lbs of Pen G in the case it was Listeria....I kept up the injections every 6 hours for 24 hours then after there was improvement which there was almost immediate improvement in her staggering and eye dancing 1/2 hour after the high dose og B Comp, after 24 hours I kept the injections going twice a day for 5 days and gave the B Complex SQ on the 3rd day.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Fortified B Complex and Pen G ASAP!!!
Fortified B 1cc per 20# SQ or IM
Pen G 1cc per 10# SQ or IM
both every 6 hours until improvement


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

She is doing much better!! I managed to get her to drink some earlier by putting some molasses in her water, and I just came in from giving her dinner. She is walking around MUCH better, (not leaning on walls and still not completely steady, but almost.) Her baby drank and she urinated and defecated fine, so do you think she is past danger? I just now saw your messages from earlier, so I didn't give her the Vit. B., but since she is doing so much better, do you think I should? What do you think was wrong with her? What do you mean by her eyes dancing? She seemed to focus pretty well, so I'm not sure if she really had that symptom. :? What do you think?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What I mean by "dancing eyes" is that when she looks at you, her eyeballs are twitching up and down....both the goats I've treated for polio here have had that neurological symptom.

If you feel that she is back to herself then just keep a watch on her and please keep all that was suggested in mind, she may have a relapse and in the case of polio, it's a better turnaround if treated promptly and as suggested.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok I'll do that. Thanks for all of the help!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to totally agree with Liz and Pam, that was my first thought also. now Liz has dealt with this, I would really listen to her. Just becasue she is a bit better soes not mean she will not go down hill fast, and that is hard to get them back out of it.
Now if she drank a lot of water, I guess that could of been it. Did you see her pee/ Is it really yellow like she is dehydrated?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I too agree.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, her pee was very yellow, so I think a lot of it was that's she was dehydrated. Also, I gave her some activated charcoal that evening in case she had eaten something toxic. It's been a couple days now though, and she seems to have made a complete recovery! I'm still keeping an eye on her though. It's really crazy here, though, I now have another doe who is not looking good. She has totally different symptoms though. If you can, please look at my other post about Goat With Lump in Udder New Symptoms... I have the details posted there. Thanks you!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

glad to hear this girl is doing better.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me three.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

